# Audio to midi conversion software.



## Morning Coffee (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi.

I'd like to know what might be the best possible software to convert audio to midi, in particular, stereo drum track stems to midi notes if possible. I'm aware of Melodine so far.

TAAAAAA!


----------



## Ashley123 (Sep 10, 2018)

There's AnthemScore, intelliScore Ensemble, and Sibelius AudioScore. In my opinion, Sibelius' Audio Score is the most reliable one, but it doesn't support drums unfortunately :(


----------



## chocobitz825 (Sep 10, 2018)

Melodyne should be able to.


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 10, 2018)

Drum tracks to MIDI notes? How would the software know which note you want a certain sound on? Can't you just use a trigger, like SPL DrumXchanger?


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Sep 10, 2018)

Made a bookmark for this - a time ago..(as I also find this very interesting):
http://www.drumsanywhere.com/

So it would be suspenseful if search-engining could show some sucessfull probands...

I have to confess, never tried it out. The concept still seems appealing.. just drumming on a table or another surface - and this transmitted to midi. 

But I guess not exactly what you want.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Sep 11, 2018)

ThomasL said:


> Drum tracks to MIDI notes? How would the software know which note you want a certain sound on? Can't you just use a trigger, like SPL DrumXchanger?




I don't know a lot about this sort of technology, hence my question in this forum. I guess I have a few more suggestions to check out now.





still_lives said:


> XLN Addictive Trigger is one such option if you want to buy a product. Or Slate Trigger. Or Drumagog is a classic. Or apTrigga. Or http://www.smartelectronix.com/%7Ekoen/KTDrumTrigger/ (KTDrumTrigger)(free).
> 
> Honestly though, I hope this isn't preachy, but I think the human brain is the best audio-to-midi translator in existence by a long shot.



Not at all preachy, I agree, but I have hundreds of drum loops which I would like to convert to midi if possible and I don't want to spend years in front of my computer doing it manually!


----------

